# Hmmm?



## Ratlover-x (Aug 15, 2011)

[SUB]Alright, so I heard rats need to climb etc, and wooden cages apparently aren't suitable for rats, well.. use laminet wood. This way the pee cannot dry into the wood, I'm currently building a threestorey cage built out of laminet wood for my boys. I have 4boys and this will be big enough for them, also wide enough. I will use fleece for the bedding/hammocks etc, but I'm just going to ask, does anything think Laminet wood shouldn't be used? [/SUB]

P.S I do have some bars and stuff they can climb on in this cage!


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

It will probably get chewed unfortunately.


----------



## 3NakedLadies (Jan 27, 2011)

n'aww your smudge looks like my male rat 'baby'  and I think it's a good idea building your own cage! Gets rid of the huuuuuge bill! You've given me inspiration to maybe try abit of handy work myself! and maybe put some laminet in their cage with them and see what they think of it? might not find it chew-worthy! Good luck =] xxx


----------



## Ratlover-x (Aug 15, 2011)

It's really thick, it'll take them some time.


----------



## Terpsichore (May 28, 2011)

I have a cage that I made out of laminated wood. My rats, four boys and four girls, have not chewed on the laminated wood so far. I would just make sure to give them plenty to chew in the cage so that they do not chew on the cage.

Although, I would honestly recommend buying a cage if you have access to good quality cages. It is less work and the costs are the same or usually less.


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

Yes, most homemade cages end up being thrown away shortly afterward. They also tend to cost a lot more than people think they will.


----------



## killybutt (Nov 22, 2010)

Seconding Smesyna. I made a converted book-case cage, spent at least 40 hours on it and at least $80 on it, and in the end it stunk to high heaven and I had to clean it literally every day.
I think wooden cages, unless they are open on all four sides, don't offer good ventilation and keep the odors of rattie poo and pee locked inside. The laminate wood isn't completely sealed on every corner, either, and pee will drip down behind the laminate and get trapped underneath where you can't clean it. Not to mention that laminate wood usually means the wood isn't one kind of wood but a bunch of different kinds of wood, and they tend to leak toxic gas, especially if the laminate is broken by chewing.
The best bet is to get a cage. It may cost more but it will be much easier to clean and will be a lot less stressful. I got a one-story ferret nation for $150 and it is the best rat-related purchase I've made thus far.


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

I'll openly admit I wish I'd just bought one instead of making one. It would have been the same price, half the work.
But my cage has lasted a long time. it isn't chewed, and it doesn't really stink, no more than any other cage. It's wooden on three sides (not counting the floor and roof) and wire for the front. 
I used aluminum to cover the floor and small areas around the walls so that I could easily clean it and the wood wouldn't adsorb their urine.


----------



## emmabooboo (Jul 24, 2011)

I would think that not only would it get chewed (and what chemicals are in the laminate that the rats would digest in the process of chewing? blech), but I would think that a wooden cage wouldn't provide much ventilation unless you only used the wood for the frame and lined all the sides with hardware mesh. Also, if it's the same laminate wood that is used for flooring....it's going to absorb liquid like no one's business if it is allowed to sit for any length of time (think, longer than 20 mins or so). We did our kitchen with laminate flooring and our dishwasher leaked while Iw as at the grocery store and by the time I got back, the entire kitchen floor had buckled because it absorbed most of the water. I wouldn't build a cage out of laminate wood for these reasons. Just my $.02.


----------



## Ratlover-x (Aug 15, 2011)

I've taken in what you all said, and I agree.
They haven't chewed it as of yet, but I'm saving up for a biggggggg cage! I don't know what cage I'm getting yet but I'm saving up for one and hopefully soon they'll be in their new lovely cosy cage. I do clean it out everyday too but it does still pong. Thankyou all for your opinions!


----------

